# Is this a positive ovulation test



## Suggerhoney

hi ladies so we are ttc and because I had the implant I decided to use ovulation tests because the implant stops ovulation And I wanted to make sure I'm ovulation again after having it removed. I started testing last week but was only only getting the faintest of faintest lines. Then on Sunday I tested and again very faint line. 
So yesterday I woke up feeling a little off. I had lower back ache and felt bloated and belly cramps. Also noticed a heightened sence of smell and the ewcm. So last night o decided to do another test and got the darkest line I've seen so far. I know it's just a touch lighter than the control line but wud you say I'm about to ovulate.? 
Any help wud be much appreciated. 
Sorry if my question seems dumb it's just I had the implant for 6 years so even tho I'm a mummy I can not remember all the signs. 
Have asked hubby to buy more ovulation tests when he gets home. So I'm hoping the lines will match. This is almost a match it's only slightly out. What do you ladies think. I'm now on cycle day 13 and hoping to test again when my DH gets home.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Almost positive! That line should be as dark as the control line on the right or darker to be positive!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

You are almost there :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ok so just took another test. I'm on cycle day 13 and I'm pretty sure it's a positive. I've put the others with it so you can see the progression.


Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Almost positive! That line should be as dark as the control line on the right or darker to be positive!

Thank you so much. I've just done another test and I think it's deffo a positive. I've put all the tests together so you can see the progression. Started testing on cycle day 7 and just did today's and I'm cycle day 13. 

So the bottom one is the one I just done. 
Thank you so much for replying. Congrats on ure pregnancy ❤


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> You are almost there :)

Yay thank you so much . 
Hoping to get the BFP next. I'm 39 was worrying my baby days were over but to see in still ovulating is really hopeful.


----------



## Pookied8476

Hey sweet, just to give you some hope my mum was ttc 43 years old on wards and they said that even if you do approach menopause your body mass releases eggs prior to it so hence why women 40+ are prone to twins :D that’s a lovely positive tests when are you due to take a hpt test as I noticed this post was a while ago xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Pookied8476 said:


> Hey sweet, just to give you some hope my mum was ttc 43 years old on wards and they said that even if you do approach menopause your body mass releases eggs prior to it so hence why women 40+ are prone to twins :D that’s a lovely positive tests when are you due to take a hpt test as I noticed this post was a while ago xx

Hi so sorry I haven't looked at this post in some time now. 
I tested yesterdays and got BFP. And again today and got BFP but was a lot fainter. 
It was on the clear blue early detection tests. Was quite upsett because thought I was having another chemical. 
But because I have been reading so many horror stories about the blue dye tests I decided to do a FRER and got a very strong BFP. My period is due Thursday and I'm 10DPO. 

The 2 top ones are from yesterday afternoon 
The 2 bottom ones are from today with FMU. Not sure why the clear blue one is so much fainter than yesterday. 
But the FRER came up very quick and is very dark. A bit confused I'm not sure if I can get excited or not. 
How are you doing.? I really appreciate you writing back


----------

